# filtering wax



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey chef, not sure what you mean but I always have to filter twice and we use those deep fat cone filters. It seems some specs come through the seam I'm guessing


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Chef, No matter how many times I've filtered, when I melt the wax to actually pour candles I run it through the 66 and 100 mesh filters into my pour pot.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Berk: interesting!!! I did the same thing with the mesh. Are your reusable? 

Maybe a coffee filter would be better.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Chef, Yes THey are reusable. They are made of cloth. When they start to get a little dirty, just freeze and flex them and a thin layer of wax with all of the dirt attached comes off, and they're ready to go again. I've used the same ones for the last fifty pounds of wax that I've run through them.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*another idea*



Chef Isaac said:


> I had a lot of dirty wax that I melted and filtered through a fine filter but still noticed some dirty particals that go in there.
> 
> should I not pour all the melted wax in the container???
> 
> any help would be great.


I can help ya here chef. Buy your wax from me I have super duper clean magic capping wax. Gauranteed to win the Washington State fair. Since you are a beesource member  I will let you have it for the special price of lets say $50.00 lb. I would like to offer free shipping but at this low introductory price. I will have to charge shipping

Seriously I had the same problem making lip balm. I filter my wax thru nylon stalkings several times before making the balm. No mater how much I filtered I was still getting some trash. I discovered it was the old double broiler I was using was made of aluminum. The scale on the inside of the pan was flaking off when I stirred the mixture. May not be the problem in your case. But worth looking at.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

that is interesting riv. I think i will need to change what I melt it in because I am using an alum. pot.


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

coffee filters work well for me, and I use a non-stick pot. I run the wax through the filters a couple times. The used filters make great smoker starter fuel.


----------



## Rick H (Jan 8, 2004)

*Filtering Wax*

Have you tried white felt as a filtering medium? Works well for me. Pick it up cheap at the dollar store or walmart.


----------

